# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Beach Chair Rental

## FamilyTraveler

Headed down in two weeks with family including my father who cannot sit in a low beach chair. Is there a place to purchase or rent taller chairs? Trying to figure out if we need to travel with one or if we can source a chair on the island. Our last trip he spent the morning walking around the Gouverneur parking lot because he was too afraid of sitting in the low chair and not being able to get back up.

----------


## Eve

Hookipa in St Jean? Up past Le Piment on the road to Saline

----------


## amyb

Many Villa owners have beach chairs for their guests to use. Check that first.

----------


## FamilyTraveler

Thank you Eve and Amy.

The villa chairs are too low for him so were looking for another option. He needs something higher than the standard low folding beach chair. Gouverneur is a family favorite so we dont want him to have to miss it, especially with lunch @ Santa Fe! 

I may end up bringing another suitcase and packing one of those expandable soccer mom style chairs. 

Thanks again!

----------


## Cwater

Check out the shop next to Pearl on St. Jean.  If they do not have it they might give you a quick suggestion.  Good luck

----------


## amyb

You might also Ask WIMCO or the agent you book with or Vincent at Premium IV if you are familiar with his company's  great service.

----------


## GramChop

Also, try CCPF Arts Ménagers (home decor store) in Public. 
Phone: +590 590 27 5800 
Email: artsmenagers@ccpf

I’d be really surprised if you don’t find one there.

----------


## Eve

https://www.saint-barths.com/en/plac...g/hookipa-surf

----------


## GramChop

> https://www.saint-barths.com/en/plac...g/hookipa-surf



Marion and her husband (his name escapes me) are delightful and very helpful!

----------


## maryella

The hookipa in st Jean only had your typical low seat backpack beach chairs for rent when I was there 2 years ago. Would defiantly bring along the soccer mom chair.

----------


## marybeth

I would ask the villa agency to provide one.  In addition to the store Missy mentions, there are a few others in Public and in Gustavia that may have something.  The large Ace (?) hardware might carry "bag chairs" if that is what you mean but "soccer mom" ones:


I also think you could fly with one or two of those w/o additional luggage. Just check them as they are.

----------


## FamilyTraveler

That's the one Marybeth. Thank you. 

Lots of great info here, thank you all of taking the time!

----------


## Reed

> I would ask the villa agency to provide one.  In addition to the store Missy mentions, there are a few others in Public and in Gustavia that may have something.  The large Ace (?) hardware might carry "bag chairs" if that is what you mean but "soccer mom" ones:
> 
> 
> I also think you could fly with one or two of those w/o additional luggage. Just check them as they are.



How about Tom's Shop in Gustavia?  On the corner right after the AMC grocery store if one was heading to Le Select.  They have a little bit of everything.

----------


## Claradais4

I know that at Baby beach there are facilities and you can rent beach chairs. I would like to buy a couple of small beach chairs or bag chairs to have for the week, that way if I decide to stop at a remote beach I will have a chair to sit on. There are many options like
Tommy Bahama looks great/well built, but the sayings like "relax in style" and "live the island life" are total non-starters for my wife.

----------


## Eve

> Check out the shop next to Pearl on St. Jean.  If they do not have it they might give you a quick suggestion.  Good luck



They only rent chairs that are set up in front of them. Best spot on the island!  21 days!!!

----------


## Eve

What is baby beach?

----------

